# Marathon der Mountainbikefreunde Oberharz



## OliTheKing (1. März 2003)

Hallo,

am 24.-25. Mai stiegt in Altenau das größte Mountainbikefestival des Harzes. 
Am Samstag wird ein CC-Rennen sowie die Kinder- und Jugendrenn ausgetragen. 
Am Sonntag startet der Marathon auf zwei verschiedenen Strecken.

               56km/920hm Nenngeld 25
             112km/1840hm Nenngeld 25 

Das ganze Event bietet sodem eine Reihe anderem Highlights (Bike-Messe, geführte Touren, Test-Pacour, Nudelparty mit Tombola am Samstag, freier Eintritt ins Spaßbad.

Das ganze wird zum 4-mal von den Mountainbike-Freunden Oberharz e.V. ausgetragen und erfreut sich immer größer Bedeutung (über 400 Starter in 2002). 

Alle Infos mit genauem Eventzeitplan sowie dem Anmeldeformular bekommt ihr unter
www.Mountainbike.harz.de

Mfg

OliTheKing


----------



## michael59 (1. März 2003)

Ich kann das Rennen nur empfehlen. Es war nach  dem Kyffhäuser   mein zweiter Start

Die Streckenwahl ist gut, ich hoffe nur, das der Stau am Anfang beseitigt werden kann. Vieleicht kann dazu einer der Veranstalter mal was sagen.

Bei mir steht ein Start auf dem Plan.


Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phiro (1. März 2003)

bin auch auf jedenfall dabei, nachdem ich letztes Jahr verletzt war und nicht starten konnte
würdde auch gerne das CC-Rennen am Samstag fahren, nur da muss man ja dann irgendwo übernachten
naja mal schauen


----------



## OliTheKing (2. März 2003)

Hallo phiro,

unter www.altenau.de findest du eine große Ubersicht aller Ubernachtungesmöglichkeiten in Oberharz.

Mfg

OliTheKing


----------



## phiro (2. März 2003)

jo danke, werd mal schauen wegen ner Unterkunft 

gruß


----------



## Plasmo (2. März 2003)

Wenn's grad passt bin ich auch dabei  .


----------



## OliTheKing (3. März 2003)

Hallo IBC User und Bikefreunde,

unsere Anmeldung ist jetzt seid ca. einer Woche online und es haben sich bisher erst 7angemeldet . Damit sind wir natürlich nicht zufrieden, deswegen sagt und schreibt allen dir ihr kennt und die eine Bike unter Arsch haben, was für ein geiles Event am 24-25 Mai in Altenau/Harz sattfindet, denn wir wollen ja unserem Rekird aus dem Vorjahr heftig übertreffen.
Die Infos findet wie oben schon gesagt unter www.mountainbike.harz.de und Unterkünfte unter www.altenau.de !!!!!

Wehr aus den Harzraum stammt, lust zum biken hat und noch nicht in einem Verein ist, der ist bei uns herzlich willkommen. Der Jahresbeitrag beträgt 30, das ist ist zwar viel, aber der Verein bietet auch ennorm viel (z.B. fast kostenlose Fahrt an Willingen zum Festival. Wenn ich euer Intresse gewäckt habe, dann schaut doch einfach mal auf unserer Webseite vorbei.

Happy Bikeing und Mfg 

OliTeKing


----------



## steinbeißer (3. März 2003)

moin

@OliTheKing: das wird schon!!ich hab mich auch noch nicht angemeldet, aber is ja noch zeit, aber recht haste, ist ein geiles event und eine super strecke!! 

und wohl einer der ma's mit dem größten singletrailanteil! oder??


----------



## OliTheKing (3. März 2003)

Hallo, 

genau, der Marathon hat einen übermaßigen Singletrailantei, eine kleine Schiebestrecke( ca. 5% sind´s letztes Jahr gefahren) und Forstautobahnen.

Also nicht's wie hin


----------



## mr3467 (4. Mai 2003)

Hi,

stimmt der Marathon bietet sehr viele und schöne Singletrails. Der MA ist ist im Vergleich zu anderen technisch recht anspruchsvoll obwohl die Strecke nahezu trocken war. Stau gab's eigentlich nur bei der ersten kurzen Abfahrt kurz nach dem Start.

Hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht.
Fahre dieses Jahr wieder.

 Micha


----------



## OliTheKing (4. Mai 2003)

Hallo alle Biker,

der Start ist leider noch etwas enger geworden, weil nicht mehr den Starthang hinter den Eishalle befahren werden darf, so das etwa 100m nach den Start es jetzt durch ein ca 2,50 m breites Tor  geht. Tud uns Leid, aber anders geht es nicht.

MFG

OliTheKing


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chubika (4. Mai 2003)

Hallo,

mein Trainer hat sein OK gegeben.
Werde also auch dabei sein.

Kleines IBC-Treffen angesagt!?
Wer ist schon am Vortag in A.?

Ciao
Der Frosch
C.


----------



## Katrin (5. Mai 2003)

@ OliTheKing

Ich würde gern beim MA wieder starten. Da ich in der kommenden Woche erst einmal den Ruhrmarathon laufe, werde ich mich für Altenau kurzfristig anmelden u. noch 2 Fahrer mitbringen. Großes Lob für die Damen Masterwertung.


----------



## RobBj123 (5. Mai 2003)

Hallo OliTheKing!

Wie siehts eigentlich dieses Jahr mit Preisen beim Marathon und beim Cross Country Rennen aus? Gibts irgendwas zu gewinnen...? 

Die Strecke war übrigens super, soviele Single Trails hätte ich echt nicht erwartet!


----------



## michael59 (14. Mai 2003)

hallo,

wer ist denn nun da??


micha


----------



## phiro (14. Mai 2003)

@michael59

ich  

vielleicht sieht man sich ;-)


gruß


----------



## OliTheKing (14. Mai 2003)

Hallo phiro,

schön das du teilnimmst. Welche Strecke fährst du. Bist du nur Sonntag oder auch Samstag da?

Ciao

OliTheKing


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobBj123 (14. Mai 2003)

Vielleicht komme ich Samstag, mal sehen. Sonntag mit Sicherheit nicht, da ist auch Landesmeisterschaft NDS...


----------



## phiro (14. Mai 2003)

@OliTheKing 

ich bin nur am Sonntag zum MA da, werde dort die kurze Runde fahren

würde auch gerne Samstag starten, nur isses wegen der Übernachtung etwas schwierig und deshalb leider net

wird aber trotzdem bestimmt richtig geil 

gruß


----------



## HAWKI (14. Mai 2003)

Bin am Sonntag auch daaaabei   

weiß nur noch nicht, welche Streckenlänge ? Werde 
wohl knobeln müssen

Also bis denn


----------



## steinbeißer (15. Mai 2003)

moin moin

ich auch!!
kleine runde ist da ok, und, das ist der einzige ma bei dem ich mit dem fully starte 



man sieht sich!!

ps: vielleicht kommt ja noch der ein oder andere, oder die eine oder andere beannte....


----------



## lanciatore (15. Mai 2003)

@OliTheKing:

Ich bin einer der 7 und bin schockiert, daß sich gerade bei Euch sooooo wenige vorangemeldet haben.  Gerade bei dieser wirklich schönen Strecke und der tollen Orga.

Ein Tipp für nächstes Jahr, versucht doch mal Euren Link bei diversen MTB-Clubs bundesweit einzustellen oder schreibt die Clubs direkt an (Adressen über den BDR zu bekommen).

Ich bin auf jeden Fall wieder dabei - TOP MARATHON!!

Gruß  
lanciatore


----------



## OliTheKing (15. Mai 2003)

Hallo,

@lanciatore,

mach dir keine sorge um das Starterfeld. Es werden wieder an die 400 werden oder vielleicht sogar mehr. Außerdem haben wir einen großen nahmhaften Sponsor, mit den das Starterfeld langfrist auf ca. 1000 in den nächsten Jahren steigen wird


----------



## OliTheKing (15. Mai 2003)

Hallo alle IBC-Biker,

ich habe heute eien Reihe von E-Mails bekommen bezüglich des Event. Ich möchte deswegen noch einmal für alle klarstellen:

Ich bin zwar Mitglied in Verein Mountainbikefreunde Oberharz, bin aber aber nicht in engeren Orgateam bezüglich der Anmeldung sondern eher für den Aufbau und als Streckeposten zuständig. Ich mache hier nur Werbung für unser Event. 

Eine Anmeldung ist nur per Post  (Formular auf unser Homepage)  bis zum 21.05.03 möglich, Das Eventbüro ist an folgenden Zeiten für Nachnmeldungen (10  Extra) offen:
Freitag von 17-19 Uhr 
Samstag 10.30-11.00 Uhr 18-19 Uhr
Sontag 7.30-9.00 Uhr

Für alle weitern Fragen steht euch unsere Homepage www.mountainbike.harz.de und der Anmeldechef Jörg Cravello unter 05328/442 zu Verfügung


----------



## onkel (21. Mai 2003)

Leider muss der Marathon dieses Jahr ohne mich auskommen... 

Schade, weil es der Beste ist, den ich kenne. Aber angesichts des Harzsturmes und der (verpflichtenden) Teilnahme in Friedrichsbrunn lassen mein Budget )und mein unglaublich ausgeklügelter Trainingsplan) keine zwei Starts hintereinander zu.


----------



## eL (21. Mai 2003)

na denn will ich mal hier das ESK ankündigen
mitdabei werden sein:
Ackebua
Pda
el-diabolo
nautilus

und onkel du kommst gefälligst auch   SO


----------



## onkel (21. Mai 2003)

Ich möchte wirklich gerne, aber NEIN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phiro (21. Mai 2003)

@all

wie siehts eigentlich mit einem IBC-Treffen aus, hat da jemand was geplant (am Sonntag)?


----------



## eL (21. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von onkel _
> *Ich möchte wirklich gerne, aber NEIN! *


onkel das war KEINE bitte sondern.......ein befehl von oberster stelle


----------



## onkel (21. Mai 2003)

@el: Im Vertrauen, ich bin vom SAUFKOPP zu zu ner ganz geheimen Sache abkommandiert worden, zbV, verstehste? Wir sind da an was am Planen dran, ´n todsicheres Ding. Kann da jetzt nicht so drüber sprechen, noch nicht. Die Zukunft der Welt hängt maßgeblich davon ab.

Außerdem:


----------



## eL (21. Mai 2003)

ja denn is klar   und pssssssssssssssssssssssssssssst


----------



## Brockenbiker (23. Mai 2003)

Tach,

Ist die Startnummernausgabe am Sonntag wirklich nur bis 9.00 Uhr? Weiß da jemand was genaues?

Mfg Brockenbiker


----------



## michael59 (23. Mai 2003)

wenn du alles richtig erledigt hast gibts die startnummer auch später, man will nur die nachmelder rechtzeitig abgefertigt haben

micha


----------



## oropeza (16. Juni 2003)

...bin leider schwer gestürzt auf dem letzten Kilometer (56er-Runde). Schwere Gehirnerschütterung, nicht unerhebliche Hautabschürfungen, Gedächtnisverlust, jetzt durch die Gehirnerschütterung bedingte Sehstörung. War irgendwie nicht mein Tag. 

Vielleicht gibt es hier ja jemanden, der den Sturz beobachtet hat. Wäre aus meiner Sicht sehr wichtig für die Verarbeitung des ganzen Themas.

Einfach mal ne mail schicken, thanks...


Greetz Stefan


----------



## HAWKI (16. Juni 2003)

oropeza: Aua, Aua,...

...aber Kopf ist noch dran! und allet wird jut! wünsche Dir GUTE BESSERUNG!


----------



## oropeza (16. Juni 2003)

@ Hawki: Schönen Dank, kann ich gebrauchen. Meine Gesamtstimmung wegen der ganzen Sache ist eher bescheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobBj123 (16. Juni 2003)

Hallo!

Gute Besserung!!! Wende dich doch mal an die Veranstalter, vielleicht können die mal ne Rundmail durch ihren Verteiler schicken, dann würde deine Anfrage die meisten Leute erreichen.


----------



## michael59 (17. Juni 2003)

@ oropeza:

alles gute erst mal,  wir sind in der abfahrt an dir vorbeigerollt und haben einen ganz schönen schreck bekommen als wor gesehen haben wie an dir rumgedocktert wurde. ich bin echt froh das  es dir wohl einigermaßen gut geht. das mit der sehstörung ist hoffentlich nur eine frage der zeit.

im letzten jahr habe ich eine vollgesichtsbremsung auf kreta mit ca. 35 gemacht. mein giro war 5 mal gebrochen, stück zahn hat gefehlt. augenbraue auf, platzwunde im gesicht, auge dicht usw.
vom sturz weis ich nicht, bin gefahren und stand dann mit dem rad in der hand da und suchte meine brille. die zeit dazwischen fehlt mir noch heute. ich habe lange gebraucht bei abfahrten wieder sicherheit zu bekommen, wenn ich eingeklickt fahre habe ich heute da auch noch probleme. was mir geholfen hat war weiterzufahren und mit hilfe von kumpels wieder an fahrsicherheit zu gewinnen.
die stutzursache lag wahrscheinlich an einem insektenstich im gesicht, genau rauszukriegen war das auch nicht.

ich drück dir die daumen. und halt uns bitte auf dem laufenden wies dir geht.



micha


----------



## oropeza (17. Juni 2003)

@micha:

sei bedankt für die infos. es ist schon ein merkwürdiges gefühl, wenn du sagst, das da an mir herumgedockert wurde und ich nichts davon weis.

Naja, gedächtnisverlust ab unfallzeitpunkt und ne gewisse zeit danach sollen bei ner gehirnerschütterung wohl normal sein. Aber nach dem einschlag war ich sowieso bewußtlos 

Insgesamt betrachtet nicht so doll die ganze sache, aber ich hoffe es wird wieder...

gruß

stefan


----------



## michael59 (17. Juni 2003)

wo bist du denn her?

bin am we in biesenrode, vieleicht sieht man sich ja mal

micha


----------



## oropeza (18. Juni 2003)

@micha

Komme aus Soltau (Lüneburger Heide). In Biesenrode werde ich wohl noch nicht sein, da ich noch krank geschrieben bin und mit dem Gucken ist auch noch nicht so der Bringer 

Mein nächster Marathon wird aller Voraussicht nach frühestens in Grafschaft (ich glaub 23.08.03) sein. Bis dahin muß ich mich wohl oder übel erstmal in Geduld üben. Aber wenn Du da auch sein solltest, sieht man sich bestimmt.

In diesem Sinne...

Gruß Stefan


----------



## steinbeißer (18. Juni 2003)

moin


endlich sind die bilder vom ma online!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

